# Neue KTorrent-Version schließt Sicherheitslücken



## Newsfeed (28 Oktober 2008)

In der Version 3.1.4 des freien BitTorrent-Clients KTorrent für KDE (und Gnome) haben die Entwickler neben einigen Stabilitätsproblemen auch mehrere Sicherheitslücken im Webinterface beseitigt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

